# Any way to repair holes in a stem?



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got 2 holes in the end of a pipe's stem that I just got, and I was wondering if theres anyway to fill them.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

OK...from Jim Beard we have...



> If you have a vulcanite mouthpiece damaged beyond repair, you can rub it against sandpaper until you have a pile of material maybe three or four times as big as the hole you need to patch. Then mix the vulcanite material with epoxy glue.
> 
> Run a pipe cleaner through the mouthpiece to keep the smoke channel open, preferably a thick fat pipe cleaner if one will fit. Then fill in the hole and leave enough extra material that shrinkage will not be a problem. Move the pipe cleaner back and forth a few times to smooth out the interior in the vicinity of the patch and then remove it.
> 
> ...


Also depends on the grade of pipe and what you might have on hand. If it's a yard pipe, I've heard JB Weld isn't too bad. Just apply it as above.

HTH.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

J-B Weld sounds alot easier. If I can't find any I'll try the method you suggested. Thanks.


----------

